# Problem with a compilation in c++



## jdn06 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello!

I want to compile the new version of openjabnab (which is an open source server in c++/php for nabaztags) that you can find at this address: https://github.com/OpenJabNab

I did several compilations of previous versions without problem, but this time, compilation stops with an error:

```
g++ -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4 -shared -Wl,-soname,libcommon.so.1 -o libcommon.so.1.0.0 tmp/obj/httphandler.o 
 tmp/obj/xmpphandler.o  tmp/obj/httprequest.o  tmp/obj/settings.o  tmp/obj/log.o  tmp/obj/pluginmanager.o  tmp/obj/packet.o 
 tmp/obj/ambientpacket.o  tmp/obj/messagepacket.o  tmp/obj/sleeppacket.o  tmp/obj/choregraphy.o  tmp/obj/bunnymanager.o  tmp/obj/bunny.o 
 tmp/obj/ztampmanager.o  tmp/obj/ztamp.o  tmp/obj/apimanager.o  tmp/obj/cron.o  tmp/obj/ttsmanager.o  tmp/obj/accountmanager.o 
 tmp/obj/account.o  tmp/obj/netdump.o  tmp/obj/iq.o  tmp/obj/moc_httphandler.o  tmp/obj/moc_xmpphandler.o  tmp/obj/moc_bunny.o 
 tmp/obj/moc_ztamp.o  tmp/obj/moc_cron.o   -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -lQtNetwork -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib -lQtCore 
ln -s libcommon.so.1.0.0 libcommon.so
ln -s libcommon.so.1.0.0 libcommon.so.1
ln -s libcommon.so.1.0.0 libcommon.so.1.0
rm -f ../bin/libcommon.so.1.0.0
rm -f ../bin/libcommon.so
rm -f ../bin/libcommon.so.1
rm -f ../bin/libcommon.so.1.0
mv -f libcommon.so.1.0.0 libcommon.so libcommon.so.1 libcommon.so.1.0 ../bin/
cd main/ && make -f Makefile
g++ -c -pipe -Werror -O2 -Wall -W -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I.
 -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I../lib -Itmp/moc -I/usr/local/include -o
 tmp/obj/main.o main.cpp
g++ -c -pipe -Werror -O2 -Wall -W -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I.
 -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I../lib -Itmp/moc -I/usr/local/include -o
 tmp/obj/openjabnab.o openjabnab.cpp
/usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I.
 -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I../lib -Itmp/moc -I/usr/local/include
 openjabnab.h -o tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp
g++ -c -pipe -Werror -O2 -Wall -W -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I.
 -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I../lib -Itmp/moc -I/usr/local/include -o
 tmp/obj/moc_openjabnab.o tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp
g++ -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN' -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4 -o ../bin/openjabnab tmp/obj/main.o  tmp/obj/openjabnab.o 
 tmp/obj/moc_openjabnab.o    -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L../bin/ -lcommon -lQtNetwork -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib
 -lQtCore
tmp/obj/openjabnab.o(.text+0x35): In function `OpenJabNab::NewXMPPConnection()':
: undefined reference to `XmppHandler::XmppHandler(QTcpSocket*)'
tmp/obj/openjabnab.o(.text+0xc5): In function `OpenJabNab::NewHTTPConnection()':
: undefined reference to `HttpHandler::HttpHandler(QTcpSocket*, bool, bool)'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/jd/openjabnab-git/OpenJabNab/server/main.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/jd/openjabnab-git/OpenJabNab/server.
%
```

I tried to compile with BSD standard g++ and with 4.6 port version. Same problem.
I am on FreeBSD 8.2 and use qt4-4.7.3 from port.

Instructions for compilation are:

```
git clone https://github.com/OpenJabNab/OpenJabNab.git
cd OpenJabNab/server
qmake-qt4 -r
make
```

I don't know what to do because program compile quietly on Archlinux or Debian.
Is there anyone here who could confirm the problem and/or help? I do'nt develop myself in c++...


----------



## fonz (Aug 6, 2011)

jdn06 said:
			
		

> ```
> tmp/obj/openjabnab.o(.text+0x35): In function `OpenJabNab::NewXMPPConnection()':
> : undefined reference to `XmppHandler::XmppHandler(QTcpSocket*)'
> tmp/obj/openjabnab.o(.text+0xc5): In function `OpenJabNab::NewHTTPConnection()':
> ...


I figured as much, your problem is with _linking_, not compiling.

The code compiles ok (at least up to this point) but the linker can't find certain object files and/or libraries.

I can *try* to help troubleshooting it, but I'm not familiar with this openjabnab thingy. If someone else is, that person can probably be much more helpful.

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for your answer. A Linux dev of Openjabnab I contacted first said something similar about linking but was not able to solve it. What I don't understand is the idea that [CMD="ln -s"][/CMD] would act differently from Linux to FreeBSD. Is there some place on the net who details this kind of differences (I need for example to _translate_ a sed command from Linux to FreeBSD)?

I am not certain that anybody knowing Openjabnab could ever read this thread. The program is not very well known, especially outside France. So if you can try, I would appreciate your help.


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 6, 2011)

I cannot edit previous message and forgot a word:
"What I don't understand is the idea that 'ln -s' would act differently from Linux to FreeBSD"


----------



## expl (Aug 6, 2011)

Got the source from the github.


```
% cd server
% qmake-qt4 -spec freebsd-g++
% make
```

Everything compiled/linked fine except I had to add an empty line to server/plugins/weather/plugin_weather.cpp as compiler was complaining.


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you very much for this answer. Now it is not anymore a Linux-FreeBSD problem, but a problem with my installation.
I don't see what I could have changed since last correct compilation. I work in a jail and this is the only application installed here with apache22 and php5. Has anyone an idea about what to check or to change? I can rebuild a jail from scratch, but it would be better to find the problem to avoid it in future.


----------



## expl (Aug 7, 2011)

The missing symbols are part of the "libcommon" that comes with rest of the source and is in ./lib. Try to clean object files there and rebuild.


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks, but before to say that there was a problem on my installation, I cloned git in an new place and tried the same commands as you; in vain...
When the error occurs, I have the following files in ./lib:

```
%ls lib
Makefile			choregraphy.cpp			messagepacket.cpp		sleeppacket.cpp
account.cpp			choregraphy.h			messagepacket.h			sleeppacket.h
account.h			cron.cpp			netdump.cpp			tmp
accountmanager.cpp		cron.h				netdump.h			ttsinterface.h
accountmanager.h		global.h			packet.cpp			ttsinterface_inline.h
ambientpacket.cpp		httphandler.cpp			packet.h			ttsmanager.cpp
ambientpacket.h			httphandler.h			pluginapihandler.h		ttsmanager.h
apihandler.h			httprequest.cpp			pluginauthinterface.h		xmpphandler.cpp
apimanager.cpp			httprequest.h			plugininterface.h		xmpphandler.h
apimanager.h			iq.cpp				plugininterface_inline.h	ztamp.cpp
bunny.cpp			iq.h				pluginmanager.cpp		ztamp.h
bunny.h				lib.pro				pluginmanager.h			ztampmanager.cpp
bunnymanager.cpp		log.cpp				settings.cpp			ztampmanager.h
bunnymanager.h			log.h				settings.h
%
```

And libcommon and the symbolic links of it are in ./bin:

```
%ll bin
total 656
lrwxr-xr-x  1 jd  jd      18 Aug  7 01:20 libcommon.so -> libcommon.so.1.0.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 jd  jd      18 Aug  7 01:20 libcommon.so.1 -> libcommon.so.1.0.0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 jd  jd      18 Aug  7 01:20 libcommon.so.1.0 -> libcommon.so.1.0.0
-rwxr-xr-x  1 jd  jd  645348 Aug  7 01:20 libcommon.so.1.0.0
%
```
Is this the problem?


----------



## fonz (Aug 7, 2011)

jdn06 said:
			
		

> And libcommon and the symbolic links of it are in ./bin:
> [snip]
> Is this the problem?


Sure looks like *a* problem.

You _could_ put some symlinks in ./lib, pointing to the files in ./bin and then try to build it again. But I don't know how many more libs are going to be created, so you may have to do the same kludge several times if you're unlucky.

Another option is to find out why the libfiles are put in ./bin instead of ./lib and try to fix that.

And I just thought of kind of an in between trick: if ./bin was initially empty, then remove it, symlink it to ./lib and try again.

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried symlinks but it didn't work.
I find this situation quite strange, because in a linux compile (which go till this end), these libcommon are placed in ./bin, not in ./lib and everything is OK. Same for the compilations of the previous versions on FreeBSD.


----------



## fonz (Aug 7, 2011)

jdn06 said:
			
		

> in a linux compile (which go till this end), these libcommon are placed in ./bin, not in ./lib and everything is OK.


Okay, so the libs are in the right place but they can't be found. This sounds like a Makefile problem. Can you post the Makefile(s)?

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sure. It's quite long. I post first the ./main/Makefile:

```
[jd@openjabnab ~/openjabnab-git/OpenJabNab/server/main]$ cat Makefile 
#############################################################################
# Makefile for building: ../bin/openjabnab
# Generated by qmake (2.01a) (Qt 4.7.3) on: Sun Aug 7 16:52:17 2011
# Project:  main.pro
# Template: app
# Command: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 -spec /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -o Makefile main.pro
#############################################################################

####### Compiler, tools and options

CC            = gcc
CXX           = g++
DEFINES       = -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_NETWORK_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SHARED
CFLAGS        = -pipe -O2 -Wall -W $(DEFINES)
CXXFLAGS      = -pipe -Werror -O2 -Wall -W $(DEFINES)
INCPATH       = -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -I. -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/local/include/qt4/QtNetwork
 -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I../lib -Itmp/moc -I/usr/local/include
LINK          = g++
LFLAGS        = -Wl,-rpath,'$$ORIGIN' -Wl,-O1 -pthread -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib/qt4
LIBS          = $(SUBLIBS)  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L../bin/ -lcommon -lQtNetwork -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib
 -lQtCore 
AR            = ar cqs
RANLIB        = 
QMAKE         = /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4
TAR           = tar -cf
COMPRESS      = gzip -9f
COPY          = cp -f
SED           = sed
COPY_FILE     = $(COPY)
COPY_DIR      = $(COPY) -R
STRIP         = 
INSTALL_FILE  = $(COPY_FILE)
INSTALL_DIR   = $(COPY_DIR)
INSTALL_PROGRAM = $(COPY_FILE)
DEL_FILE      = rm -f
SYMLINK       = ln -f -s
DEL_DIR       = rmdir
MOVE          = mv -f
CHK_DIR_EXISTS= test -d
MKDIR         = mkdir -p

####### Output directory

OBJECTS_DIR   = tmp/obj/

####### Files

SOURCES       = main.cpp \
		openjabnab.cpp tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp
OBJECTS       = tmp/obj/main.o \
		tmp/obj/openjabnab.o \
		tmp/obj/moc_openjabnab.o
DIST          = /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/unix.conf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/qconfig.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_phonon.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_webkit_version.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_functions.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_config.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/exclusive_builds.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_pre.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/release.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_post.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/moc.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/unix/thread.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/warn_on.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/resources.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/uic.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/yacc.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/lex.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/include_source_dir.prf \
		main.pro
QMAKE_TARGET  = openjabnab
DESTDIR       = ../bin/
TARGET        = ../bin/openjabnab

first: all
####### Implicit rules

.SUFFIXES: .o .c .cpp .cc .cxx .C

.cpp.o:
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o "$@" "$<"

.cc.o:
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o "$@" "$<"

.cxx.o:
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o "$@" "$<"

.C.o:
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o "$@" "$<"

.c.o:
	$(CC) -c $(CFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o "$@" "$<"

####### Build rules

all: Makefile $(TARGET)

$(TARGET):  $(OBJECTS)  
	@$(CHK_DIR_EXISTS) ../bin/ || $(MKDIR) ../bin/ 
	$(LINK) $(LFLAGS) -o $(TARGET) $(OBJECTS) $(OBJCOMP) $(LIBS)

Makefile: main.pro  /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++/qmake.conf /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/unix.conf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/qconfig.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_phonon.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_webkit_version.pri \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_functions.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_config.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/exclusive_builds.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_pre.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/release.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_post.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/moc.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/unix/thread.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/warn_on.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/resources.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/uic.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/yacc.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/lex.prf \
		/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/include_source_dir.prf \
		/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.prl \
		/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.prl
	$(QMAKE) -spec /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -o Makefile main.pro
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/g++.conf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/common/unix.conf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/qconfig.pri:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_phonon.pri:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/modules/qt_webkit_version.pri:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_functions.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt_config.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/exclusive_builds.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_pre.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/release.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/default_post.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/qt.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/moc.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/unix/thread.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/warn_on.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/resources.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/uic.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/yacc.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/lex.prf:
/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/features/include_source_dir.prf:
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.prl:
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.prl:
qmake:  FORCE
	@$(QMAKE) -spec /usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-g++ -o Makefile main.pro

dist: 
	@$(CHK_DIR_EXISTS) tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0 || $(MKDIR) tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0 
	$(COPY_FILE) --parents $(SOURCES) $(DIST) tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0/ && $(COPY_FILE) --parents openjabnab.h tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0/ &&
 $(COPY_FILE) --parents main.cpp openjabnab.cpp tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0/ && (cd `dirname tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0` && $(TAR) openjabnab1.0.0.tar
 openjabnab1.0.0 && $(COMPRESS) openjabnab1.0.0.tar) && $(MOVE) `dirname tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0`/openjabnab1.0.0.tar.gz . && $(DEL_FILE) -r
 tmp/obj/openjabnab1.0.0


clean:compiler_clean 
	-$(DEL_FILE) $(OBJECTS)
	-$(DEL_FILE) *~ core *.core


####### Sub-libraries

distclean: clean
	-$(DEL_FILE) $(TARGET) 
	-$(DEL_FILE) Makefile


check: first

mocclean: compiler_moc_header_clean compiler_moc_source_clean

mocables: compiler_moc_header_make_all compiler_moc_source_make_all

compiler_moc_header_make_all: tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp
compiler_moc_header_clean:
	-$(DEL_FILE) tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp
tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp: ../lib/apimanager.h \
		../lib/global.h \
		../lib/pluginmanager.h \
		../lib/plugininterface.h \
		../lib/bunnymanager.h \
		../lib/apihandler.h \
		../lib/httprequest.h \
		../lib/log.h \
		../lib/ztampmanager.h \
		../lib/ztamp.h \
		../lib/packet.h \
		../lib/pluginapihandler.h \
		../lib/settings.h \
		../lib/plugininterface_inline.h \
		../lib/pluginauthinterface.h \
		openjabnab.h
	/usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 $(DEFINES) $(INCPATH) openjabnab.h -o tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp

compiler_rcc_make_all:
compiler_rcc_clean:
compiler_image_collection_make_all: qmake_image_collection.cpp
compiler_image_collection_clean:
	-$(DEL_FILE) qmake_image_collection.cpp
compiler_moc_source_make_all:
compiler_moc_source_clean:
compiler_uic_make_all:
compiler_uic_clean:
compiler_yacc_decl_make_all:
compiler_yacc_decl_clean:
compiler_yacc_impl_make_all:
compiler_yacc_impl_clean:
compiler_lex_make_all:
compiler_lex_clean:
compiler_clean: compiler_moc_header_clean 

####### Compile

tmp/obj/main.o: main.cpp openjabnab.h \
		../lib/apimanager.h \
		../lib/global.h \
		../lib/pluginmanager.h \
		../lib/plugininterface.h \
		../lib/bunnymanager.h \
		../lib/apihandler.h \
		../lib/httprequest.h \
		../lib/log.h \
		../lib/ztampmanager.h \
		../lib/ztamp.h \
		../lib/packet.h \
		../lib/pluginapihandler.h \
		../lib/settings.h \
		../lib/plugininterface_inline.h \
		../lib/pluginauthinterface.h
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o tmp/obj/main.o main.cpp

tmp/obj/openjabnab.o: openjabnab.cpp openjabnab.h \
		../lib/apimanager.h \
		../lib/global.h \
		../lib/pluginmanager.h \
		../lib/plugininterface.h \
		../lib/bunnymanager.h \
		../lib/apihandler.h \
		../lib/httprequest.h \
		../lib/log.h \
		../lib/ztampmanager.h \
		../lib/ztamp.h \
		../lib/packet.h \
		../lib/pluginapihandler.h \
		../lib/settings.h \
		../lib/plugininterface_inline.h \
		../lib/pluginauthinterface.h \
		../lib/accountmanager.h \
		../lib/account.h \
		../lib/bunny.h \
		../lib/httphandler.h \
		../lib/netdump.h \
		../lib/ttsmanager.h \
		../lib/ttsinterface.h \
		../lib/ttsinterface_inline.h \
		../lib/xmpphandler.h
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o tmp/obj/openjabnab.o openjabnab.cpp

tmp/obj/moc_openjabnab.o: tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp 
	$(CXX) -c $(CXXFLAGS) $(INCPATH) -o tmp/obj/moc_openjabnab.o tmp/moc/moc_openjabnab.cpp

####### Install

install:   FORCE

uninstall:   FORCE

FORCE:

[jd@openjabnab ~/openjabnab-git/OpenJabNab/server/main]$
```


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

The ./lib/Makefile is more than 10000 characters long (18203 characters). If you need it, I can post it in two pieces.


----------



## fonz (Aug 7, 2011)

Nah, it's probably easier if I just download the source code. Will do so later tonight.

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 7, 2011)

It would be great (and easier). Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Aug 7, 2011)

This is going to take a while... Just like expl I was able to build everything just fine. There must be something quite unusual about your system. I'll have to put some thought into what that could possibly be.

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

I tried to compile in a new virgin jail just made for this purpose and it succeeded. I really would like to know why it didn't on the previous jail or what I did wrong, but I guess it will be hard to find...
Do you think I can just copy the server directory (with the bin and the libs) to the previous jail?


----------



## fonz (Aug 8, 2011)

jdn06 said:
			
		

> Do you think I can just copy the server directory (with the bin and the libs) to the previous jail?


Hard to say without knowing what the problem was/is, but I would say it's safe to try.

Fonz


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

Application is not working when copied from the new jail to previous one. I think I need to understand what is wrong with this jail; not easy... If anyone has an idea...


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

@ fonz
Can I know how you installed Qt4: by ports or by bins? That is the only difference I see between my jails.


----------



## jdn06 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Solved*

I found the problem and it was quite stupid: a symlink in /usr/local/lib was "hiding" the newly compiled library.
Fonz was right since the beginning!
I cannot edit the thread to put a SOLVED on it because I am too newbie on this forum to have edit rights.


----------



## fonz (Aug 8, 2011)

jdn06 said:
			
		

> @ fonz
> Can I know how you installed Qt4: by ports or by bins? That is the only difference I see between my jails.


Unfortunately, as far as I know there's no sure way to tell afterwards (and I probably should have kept better logs) but most likely it was from ports.

Fonz

Edit: I posted this just before/after your last post. In any case, I'm glad that in the end it all worked out for you.


----------



## mohataj (Sep 2, 2011)

same issue here - what do I need to delete in the openbsd-lib directory?


----------

